# Peanut butter pie



## 88rxna (Jun 11, 2017)

Always a hit at every party!
I've even started using a chocolate cookie/graham crust. We actually prefer it now.
Super easy to make it!
Hope you all like it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 11, 2017)

I put it in my recipe program, which calculates calories too.  Wow, I'm glad the calories don't count at parties!


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2017)

This sounds fantastic.  

Thanks.


----------



## 88rxna (Jun 11, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> I put it in my recipe program, which calculates calories too.  Wow, I'm glad the calories don't count at parties!



Curious....how many calories?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 88rxna (Jun 11, 2017)

Double post, sorry


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 11, 2017)

88rxna said:


> *Curious....how many calories?*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Figuring 1/8th of a total pie:

Servings: 8

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1/8 of a recipe (4.1 ounces).
Percent daily values based on the Reference Daily Intake (RDI) for a 2000 calorie diet.
Nutrition information calculated from recipe ingredients.

Amount Per Serving
*Calories 588.73*
*Calories From Fat (67%) 393.08*
% Daily Value
Total Fat 45.3g 70%
Saturated Fat 21.43g 107%
Cholesterol 82.3mg 27%
Sodium 338.5mg 14%
Potassium 242.35mg 7%
Total Carbohydrates 40.04g 13%
Fiber 2.44g 10%
Sugar 20.87g
Protein 9.84g 20%


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 12, 2017)

Finally.  A new desert recipe to try.  I was starting to suffer withdrawal symptoms.

That pie sounds like a winner.  But.......NO PICTURES????

I'll be trying this real soon.

Thanks for the recipe.

Gary


----------



## 88rxna (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry!
 It's not a presentation picture but this was right after I slapped it together.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2017)

That looks & sounds delicious!

Al


----------

